# ¿Expansion de salidas del puerto paralelo?



## marduk_korn (Abr 11, 2006)

Etoy investigando la potencialidad del puerto paralelo del PC.. He visto información para aumentar la cantidad de salidas de este hasta 32... Sin embargo necesito saber si es posible expandirlas a mas de 32.. Y como es posible realizar esto..


----------



## MaMu (Abr 11, 2006)

Es posible multiplexando las salidas, y usando 2 LPT 0x0378 y 0x0278 podes hacer hasta 64 salidas.


----------

